# بوليش و صبغة الاحذية



## البرهان ابراهيم (12 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
اريد المساعد في صناعة بوليش و صبغة الاحذية.
و شكرا


----------



## boggy (12 يناير 2014)

تفضل اخى الكريم هذه هى احد التركيبات لبولش انشاء الله http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=413545&p=3103724#post3103724


----------



## البرهان ابراهيم (12 يناير 2014)

اخي الكريم اريد تركيبة بولش احذية يعني صبغة احذية ؟؟؟؟ الله يجزيك الخير


----------

